# crane creek



## Hookedup330

Has anyone made it out to give a ice/crack report in the past day or so? Or if there's any hungry fish around. Thank you.


----------



## WackNstacK

Hookedup330 said:


> Has anyone made it out to give a ice/crack report in the past day or so? Or if there's any hungry fish around. Thank you.


I'm going out tomorrow. Driving down from Michigan. Haven't seen any news on it. Guess I'm flying blind :/

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kisherfisher

Coasties just flew over Fermi, heading S/E. Second chopper following. Wonder if this south wind pushed ice. Have to watch for the news.


----------



## rutnut245

The ice didn't move and the cracks are still froze. No Coasties, that chopper flew all the way past Vermilion.


----------



## kisherfisher

Thanks Rut, sounds good! Gonna hit it next week for sure!


----------



## FISHIN 2

Was out to first big shove ice , about 4 miles and no open cracks, a few seep spots were there yesterday coming in but thats normal, Mike


----------



## Gill

Did you do any good while you were out?


----------



## Hookedup330

Fishing was good yesterday. Not so much today.


----------



## WackNstacK

Hookedup330 said:


> Fishing was good yesterday. Not so much today.


We did terrible. :/

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RStock521

I got one, but it was a nice one. 30", but didn't have a scale. The thing looked like an alligator at the bottom of the hole haha I don't catch too many walleye, so I was excited. We kept getting little hits, but couldn't get them to hookup. Looks like we should have went out of Catawba, oh well, still a blast to be out there.

edit: I don't know how to post pictures properly. Sorry it's not one that you can enlarge...


----------



## WackNstacK

RStock521 said:


> I got one, but it was a nice one. 30", but didn't have a scale. The thing looked like an alligator at the bottom of the hole haha I don't catch too many walleye, so I was excited. We kept getting little hits, but couldn't get them to hookup. Looks like we should have went out of Catawba, oh well, still a blast to be out there.


Those little hit were perch and white perch. We figured that out after I downsized substantially

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HappySnag

somtime eyes are doing that,if it happen more time,when you lift your lore 1' or 2' of bottom,do not drop the loore on slack line,she will hit that loore and clear that out in one hunred of second,you feeling when she clear thet out,you set the hook and is to late,drop the loore on tight line and when the line kink set the hook,she pick that loore,if you wait to feel the bait,that is to late,with short rod you have to set hook hard,i was using regular rod 7' ugly stick,i had no problem losing fish.
if the bait is smoler fish,put single hook of the pimple treble hook,2" down ore tiny jig.
RStock521 -nice fish,your fish did not shrink when you come home?
now you are dicted to go ice fishing.


----------



## RStock521

Oh yeah, I'm addicted. Me and my dad ordered a Jiffy Pro4 Lite auger as soon as we got home haha our buddy had a regular gas one that we used and I wouldn't have wanted to use our hand auger. We had over 20in of ice under us where we ended up setting up camp. That gas auger was a dream.



HappySnag said:


> somtime eyes are doing that,if it happen more time,when you lift your lore 1' or 2' of bottom,do not drop the loore on slack line,she will hit that loore and clear that out in one hunred of second,you feeling when she clear thet out,you set the hook and is to late,drop the loore on tight line and when the line kink set the hook,she pick that loore,if you wait to feel the bait,that is to late,with short rod you have to set hook hard,i was using regular rod 7' ugly stick,i had no problem losing fish.
> if the bait is smoler fish,put single hook of the pimple treble hook,2" down ore tiny jig.
> RStock521 -nice fish,your fish did not shrink when you come home?
> now you are dicted to go ice fishing.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Here are some of our fish from friday. 4 man limit






. Couple fish just over 10 pounds All in all it was a great day on the hardwater. Saturday wasnt as good. Ended with 8 for 4 of us. We lost several fish both days. Blue and chrome rapalas 7-9s and gold pimples 6s took the majority if the fish for us


----------



## RStock521

WOW. That is awesome! I can't believe we couldn't get them going after seeing how you guys did haha Congrats though!



EYEFISHER2 said:


> Here are some of our fish from friday. 4 man limit
> View attachment 90173
> . Couple fish just over 10 pounds All in all it was a great day on the hardwater. Saturday wasnt as good. Ended with 8 for 4 of us. We lost several fish both days. Blue and chrome rapalas 7-9s and gold pimples 6s took the majority if the fish for us


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Friday we did good until about noon then the traffic picked up out where we were and fish shut off Saturday took us a while to realize they wanted a real aggressive jig action once we figured that out we started gettin some


----------



## PARK92

Myself and a buddy of mine were in the area and got two short of a two man limit. All fish came on blue and purple Swedish pimples with the treble loaded with minnows. Nothing I've five lbs great eaters. Fished the afternoon bite and man was it slushy out there.


----------



## wallydvr

we had to move several times but finally got on them. ended up w around 15 a piece. 4mile n ne.largest was 11.5lbs














Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Snook

wallydvr said:


> we had to move several times but finally got on them. ended up w around 15 a piece. 4mile n ne.largest was 11.5lbs
> View attachment 90194
> View attachment 90195
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Glad you had a great day Rick! Nice pics. Glad to see that Tim left you guys a couple


----------



## wallydvr

it was nice to make it up. next time your going snook.i think tim did catch all the ones in close. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## str8killin27

My four wheeler is down thanks to the kid how far do I got to drag my gear before I can get on the fish haven't been out to crane creek this year and any info would be appreciated thanks


----------



## 34181

I am not sure, i stopped by today and all I could see was slight dots
on the horizon. some guys came in while i was there and they said 
they traveled 4-5 miles out. I was hoping to walk maybe 1.5-2.


----------



## str8killin27

I was told you can catch them at 1-2 out so Iam gonna give her a go in the morn


----------



## 34181

How deep of water in the 1-2 miles out?
might give that a shot.


----------



## str8killin27

21-24' right in there I haven't been out there in a while


----------



## joewallguy

Yes. 1.7 miles word is a decent to good bite. North northwest I believe.


----------



## sady dog

Not sure about that distance??? I would head north west for sure..seems the bite at L can has died off a little... I think my GPS said 3 miles to 21 fow.


----------



## Hookedup330

Stopped short this morning 17ft fished there from about 730 to 815 no marks or bites for two guys moved out and had them in just over a hour. I'm not saying there not in close may have to look for them I didn't.


----------



## UnlimitedPowers

Heading to Crane Thursday afternoon with my nephew. New to the ice, I have all the gear and am ready with snowmobiles. Anyone intested in showing me the way out or helping with advice in any way? My plan was NNW 4 miles and start fishing, but I have a big lump in my throat
Thanks in advance


----------



## litg8r

There's a jam just past 3 3/4 miles. Try that first. You'll see the pack. Fish about .1 mile to the west of the edge of the pack.


----------



## Hookedup330

Anyone out today? If so how about a snow drift report? Thanks


----------



## KaGee

Hookedup330 said:


> Anyone out today? If so how about a snow drift report? Thanks


There was a level 3 snow emergency today. 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hookedup330

Ok.... And that means we can't go fishing? Damn guess I'm a outlaw.


----------



## UnlimitedPowers

Should ya mark fish before setting up right away? Will Magees have minnows and lures Thursday afternoon? Fishing should be killer I cant wait. Tight lines


----------



## KaGee

Hookedup330 said:


> Ok.... And that means we can't go fishing? Damn guess I'm a outlaw.


It means that most probably stayed off the roads. There's always a few that do their own thing.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 34181

ya, kinda tough when the level 3 is issued after you have arrived
at the fishing spot.


----------



## str8killin27

How's the fishing out there got the sled back in action goin out Monday morn any info is appreciated


----------



## EYEFISHER2

We had a great weekend a 6 man limit friday, a 5 man limit saturday and only 2 of us could make it today and boy did we have a ball. Caught over 20 eyes a piece from 10-2 pretty much non stop action could not ask or hope for a better day.


----------



## Alaskan20

EYEFISHER2 said:


> We had a great weekend a 6 man limit friday, a 5 man limit saturday and only 2 of us could make it today and boy did we have a ball. Caught over 20 eyes a piece from 10-2 pretty much non stop action could not ask or hope for a better day.
> View attachment 90528
> View attachment 90529
> View attachment 90530


Nice job Dustin! Thanks again....


----------



## str8killin27

How's the night bite been did ok today was out early and caught 4


----------



## FISHIN 2

Man, you guys are makin me wanna quit my job, great fish and great catches, cant wait. Boss says no time till friday, oh well, guess I will keep dreaming, Mike


----------



## tcbowfishing

Was out today 2 man limit 1 11.7 and a 10.2 Lber to show for as well....tight lines!


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Nice job on the fish. Sure are some slobs out there. Love watchin them swim around under that hole with the gills all flared out.


----------



## ress

Wow those are some slobs! Nice pic!


----------

